# Purebred roan haflinger?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So this is interesting. I know haflingers are "chestnuts" but what would my girl be called? She is registered and her coggins says roan. Isn't there a fancy word called rubicano or something?  she has stockings and socks. As well as random white spots besides her roan spots. I am trying to upload better pictures. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Roaning is not uncommon in haffies, though it is not a desired trait. from the Haflinger website;



> Color : Color may range pale chestnut to dark liver chestnut with pale mane and tail. Color impurities in the base color, as in roaning, black spots etc. are undesirable and excessive deviations will be judged as negative and strongly discouraged for breeding animals. Color impurities in the mane and tail are undesirable and excessive deviation from white or flaxen will be judged as negative and strongly discouraged for breeding animals.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Allison Finch said:


> Roaning is not uncommon in haffies, though it is not a desired trait. from the Haflinger website;
> 
> 
> 
> > Color : Color may range pale chestnut to dark liver chestnut with pale mane and tail. Color impurities in the base color, as in roaning, black spots etc. are undesirable and excessive deviations will be judged as negative and strongly discouraged for breeding animals. Color impurities in the mane and tail are undesirable and excessive deviation from white or flaxen will be judged as negative and strongly discouraged for breeding animals.



Bummer. I think she's gorgeous. Roan is one of my favorite color varieties out there!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This is certainly no reason not to train ride and enjoy this very attractive horse. It just means it would have some trouble in breed shows and should probably not be considered when wanting to breed purebred haffies. That's all.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She appears to be carrying sabino, not roan. Roan would typically affect more of the body and not the legs or face.
Sabino is a white gene that is commonly responsible for white leg & face markings, typically with jagged or "mapped" edges. It also has a tricky habit of mimicking roan as well as overo pattern splotches (these can be very small and random or explosive).
Judging from your horse's blaze and leg markings, she is certainly carrying sabino, which would also account for the white hairs distributed throughout her coat.
Sabino, not roan  
(and don't go by a coggins test, as they will simply put down what the horse LOOKS like to help with identification and lack of knowledge when it comes to colors)


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty horse! I would say sabino/rabicano. But not a roan.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^Agree with the above.

Also, don't a lot of "new type" Haffies have Arab blood? Or are those a branch-off and not registered? She doesn't have the look I'm used to ( a little finer good weight without being as bulky as I'd expect. If you hadn't mentioned registration I would of suspected a cross).

She could get it from Arab blood. The older type I'm used to have very pure colors (in my limited experience) not saying she's not though. She's a cutie either way!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

She's stocky but definitely not as drafty as I'm use to either. I have a very older style drafty haflinger who's also registered. He's 19 years old. This is him. They have really different body types. She has the "newer" look to her(which I hate) but she's stocky still so she's a mix id say. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> ^Agree with the above.
> 
> Also, don't a lot of "new type" Haffies have Arab blood? Or are those a branch-off and not registered? She doesn't have the look I'm used to ( a little finer good weight without being as bulky as I'd expect. If you hadn't mentioned registration I would of suspected a cross).
> 
> She could get it from Arab blood. The older type I'm used to have very pure colors (in my limited experience) not saying she's not though. She's a cutie either way!


In the early 80s (I think maybe 70s) two quarter arab haflinger mares were imported into the US and registered as purebred by mistake, their offspring went on to win a great deal and their bloodlines have been allowed to continue, so yes arab blood was introduced then (as well as in the founding haffy stallion). Personally I think the offspring of those two mares should have been deregistered as part breds.


----------

